# Some chase and swimming



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

The pups played hard today. Ava's really turned on the swimming in the last month or so - she is fast!!! Time to watch some football with my tired babies.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice! Love that last shot.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics, of your beautiful babies. Thanks for sharing, looks like they had a great time.


----------

